# For those who own HR34's, Would you still get one if you had to do it over?



## dbassman (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm seriously considering getting an HR34 when I sign up as I don't want to have to pay $400 later when the bugs are worked out... 

So, I'm posing this question: For those who own HR34's, Would you still get one if you had to do it over?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If you had asked me 6 months ago I would have said no. But with the latest software for it it's a much better box and would have no problem recommending it.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

There are still a few issues with it, but it's really a GREAT box if you record a lot of stuff. I LOVE being able to record 5 different channels at the same time-very rarely have I had a conflict, and when I did, I was able to find another viewing sometimes later that I could record. With the HR2x line, I had to have 2 of them. The storage on it is nice too (I upgraded to 2TB, but most people will be fine with the stock 1TB drive). I know a lot of people fear having too much on the drive, for fear of it dying. Connect the HR34 (Or any DVR) to a good UPS, and that will eliminate a lot of problems, and the chances of the hard drive dying prematurely.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Even with current and past issues, very simply, a resounding "yes." Virtually never having to be concerned with tuner or storage capacity when pushing the "Record" button is hugely advantageous.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, no doubt.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Y-E-S.

Best MRV-capable DVR on the planet earth (presently).

There's still a few bugs to work out, but the ability to concurrently record 5 independent shows, with 220+ hours of standard HD capacity, and PIP, with DirecTV's nationwide reach is fabulous.

TiVo doesn't yet do non-DVR clients (maybe Q3/Q4).

FiOS doesn't yet have a DVR with more then 2 tuners (maybe Q4/Q1).

So for me, the HR34 is it.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Sixto said:


> the ability to concurrently record 5 independent shows,.


5 different CHANNELS. I REALLY like that overlapping timers on the same channel only use up one tuner (This is a feature of all Directv DVRs). Other DVRs don't do this. I use this mostly on Sunday nights. I record all of Animation Domination on Fox, but because of football, I just have all Series Links set to record an extra 3 hours. So come 10:00 I have 5 programs being recorded, but because they're on the same channel, only 1 tuner is actually being used. I don't know of any other DVR that does this!


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes, without a doubt. A few nuisance issues but, in my experience, it is pretty quick and the five tuners is great!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes!

PIP, 5 tuners, serves out 3 simultaneous MRV streams... It may have some rough edges, but this box has great potential.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I should also add, my wife would also vote Yes.

She's not one to ever comment on technology, but she has commented that this 5 tuner thingy is wonderful, now never misses a recording. And 1TB is fine for her, though she hasn't dabbled in PIP.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

How do you get one? I went online and it says "available soon" for me. I was hoping to upgrade either our HR20 or HR23


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

woj027 said:


> How do you get one? I went online and it says "available soon" for me. I was hoping to upgrade either our HR20 or HR23


Call and ask what kind of deal you can get on an HR34. YMMV


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd get a 2nd one if DTV would allow it.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

i love the HR34, love the ability to record 5 programs at once, plus if you count on demand, thats a total of 6 programs being recorded at the same time, no dvr comes close to it, the cable dvr for timewarner sucks big time it is just a plain old dvr dual tuner, you cant even lock out the channels you don't subscribe to, love the pip feature nice to watch 2 live programs at the same time and just arrow down to switch between the 2 programs.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

When I got it, I didn't think I'd ever use the 5 tuners at once. But a few months ago, I found 5 recordings going at the same time while watching a VOD movie. Didn't plan it just happened so it was quite cool that I could do that.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Absolutely. Hr34 is the future. It has been 6 years but hr2x is yesterday's news.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Yes, It is a great box. Now I am spoiled and could not switch to a provider without the 5 tuner capacity. You don't think you will use it and then wonder how you did without.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

In a word...Yup! 

Mike


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I would like to get one and after seeing the result of the poll it's seem like a no-brainer.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I voted "maybe", as I don't have one, but that was the only way I know of to see the results- which really ought to be more interesting to those thinking of getting one than to those who already have 'em. 

Is there some way to pop out the results without voting?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> Is there some way to pop out the results without voting?


Press the "view poll results" link.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Absolutely.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Absolutely, without a second thought. I'll get a second as soon as they allow it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dsw2112 said:


> Press the "view poll results" link.


That's waaaaay too simple! Thanks. I obviously had not seen that as an option.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> Is there some way to pop out the results without voting?


 :hurah: It takes a little work but you have to click on the button that says "View Poll Results" :hurah: just about 3" to the right of "Vote Now." :hurah:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

TBlazer07 said:


> :hurah: It takes a little work but you have to click on the button that says "View Poll Results" :hurah: just about 3" to the right of "Vote Now." :hurah:


Oh, yeah, I know; yuk city. See my post a minute before y'urn. :hurah:

--

CONFIDENTIALITY NOTICE: This message from laxguy may contain information that is confidential, privileged and/or proprietary. If you are not the intended recipient, you are hereby instructed to: (a) not read, print, retain, copy or disseminate this message, any part of it, or any of its attachments; [blah, blah, blah] (b) completely delete this message and all of its attachments from your system and (c) notify the sender immediately of the inadvertent transmission. There is no intent on the part of the sender to waive any privilege, including the attorney-client , doctor-patient, mentor-mentee, employer-employee, officer-suspect, psychiatrist-patient, or parent-child privileges that may attach to this communication.


----------



## bigtom (Jan 23, 2009)

Couldnt be happier with my HR34. I've had it since February and it gets better with every firmware update.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

As a matter of fact, I have 2 and it has solved a lot of issues.


----------



## couchpotatojoe (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes, especially if you can get a deal on it. There are bound to be glitches, but I have those with all electronics/gadgets.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Go for it. I wish I had made the move sooner.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't record enough to outweigh the problems. Slow channel changes, flaky guide, VOD problems, on and on.....

I will say it has gotten better in recent months. I should have just gotten a HR24.

Hopefully Direct continues to improve this thing. It's not a "flagship" device imo.


----------



## dbassman (Jul 27, 2007)

I saw a couple people say they'd get a second HR 34 DirecTV would allow it and yet in a couple signatures there are two listed such as:

TBlazer07 and Sixto

How can they have two listed if DirecTV does not allow it?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Stop referencing me. 

Below the radar is the desire. (signature fixed)


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Mine's in my office, mostly used for LIVE TV. But it acts as an extremely reliable show recorder and server for the rest of my whole home network. It's so nice to be able to schedule what I want an not worry about conflicts.


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

We recently had one installed (for a grand total of $80). The family loves it!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, the poll is currently 9 out of 10.

I'm on the 9 side.


----------



## dbassman (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I'm glad I posted this poll, it confirmed my decision and I ordered my HR34 yesterday! 

Want to thank everyone for their posts!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

If I could get another one now and add it to my system I would.


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

rainydave said:


> We recently had one installed (for a grand total of $80). The family loves it!


How, may I ask, did you get a deal like that? What's the usual price for an upgrade?


----------



## banditt76 (Jul 18, 2012)

topgun80 said:


> How, may I ask, did you get a deal like that? What's the usual price for an upgrade?


Not sure how he got that deal, but I'm pretty sure the standard price is $199 plus shipping for the HR-34.


----------



## banditt76 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sixto said:


> Stop referencing me.
> 
> Below the radar is the desire. (signature fixed)


You should probably change History International to H2 in your 2011 poll data so those that don't know what channel it is know it is H2 now.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

banditt76 said:


> Not sure how he got that deal, but I'm pretty sure the standard price is $199 plus shipping for the HR-34.


The HR2x's are $199, the HR34 is $299.


----------



## banditt76 (Jul 18, 2012)

RAD said:


> The HR2x's are $199, the HR34 is $299.


Oh OK...must have been thinking of what I have. My mistake.


----------



## banditt76 (Jul 18, 2012)

I just checked my account and the HR34 is not even available right now anymore...just shows "Available Soon". Assuming the HMC they are referring to is still the HR34 of course.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Really? No question, get me another! Albeit in its formative years, it has all one could need plus, as it proliferates and matures it will only get better.

Don "but ya still can't cook on it" Bolton


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

banditt76 said:


> Not sure how he got that deal, but I'm pretty sure the standard price is $199 plus shipping for the HR-34.





RAD said:


> The HR2x's are $199, the HR34 is $299.


Standard price is $399 and $49 for install.



banditt76 said:


> I just checked my account and the HR34 is not even available right now anymore...just shows "Available Soon". Assuming the HMC they are referring to is still the HR34 of course.


Call in you can't order them on the website at this time.


----------



## banditt76 (Jul 18, 2012)

Shades228 said:


> Standard price is $399 and $49 for install.


Ok we have two different prices now. Is it $299 or $399?


----------



## bigtom (Jan 23, 2009)

"banditt76" said:


> Ok we have two different prices now. Is it $299 or $399?


Shades has the correct pricing.


----------



## banditt76 (Jul 18, 2012)

bigtom said:


> Shades has the correct pricing.


Ok thanks. Seems a bit pricey considering I could have gotten it for $99 at time of install. I guess it's a lot better than the $999 for the first DirecTV HD DVR. :eek2:


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

So other than the person that got one for $80 installed, still like to hear that story, what's the best deal anyone has gotten.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I use mine mostly for recording since it's connected to the same TV as my HR24. When football season starts I expect I'll use it from 1:00 to 7:30 on Sundays to take advantage of the picture in picture.

I haven't regretted the purchase for a minute (although I jumped on board early and got a good price). 

I hate to admit that I do have 5 channels recording at the same time on Sunday nights.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

topgun80 said:


> So other than the person that got one for $80 installed, still like to hear that story, what's the best deal anyone has gotten.


Got mine in March for $249 minus a $100 credit for a net of $149.

This included installation with a SWM 16.

I was happy with that. I can now record up tp 11 shows at once with my HR34, HR24, HR22 and R22.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

topgun80 said:


> So other than the person that got one for $80 installed, still like to hear that story, what's the best deal anyone has gotten.


Free


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Free


Please explain, I had 2 different reps tell me that they have never been free. Occasionally discounted a little but never free.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

topgun80 said:


> Please explain, I had 2 different reps tell me that they have never been free. Occasionally discounted a little but never free.


Discounted to $199 - $199 in credits = Free


----------



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

If you don't mind schedule show recordings being canceled with no reason why when they are new, go for it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

thomamon said:


> If you don't mind schedule show recordings being canceled with no reason why when they are new, go for it.


The unit gave you reasons for the cancellations. Let's keep discussion of your issue in the thread you started and keep this one clear for the OP's poll.


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

kevinturcotte said:


> There are still a few issues with it, but it's really a GREAT box if you record a lot of stuff. I LOVE being able to record 5 different channels at the same time-very rarely have I had a conflict, and when I did, I was able to find another viewing sometimes later that I could record. With the HR2x line, I had to have 2 of them. The storage on it is nice too (*I upgraded to 2TB*, but most people will be fine with the stock 1TB drive). I know a lot of people fear having too much on the drive, for fear of it dying. Connect the HR34 (Or any DVR) to a good UPS, and that will eliminate a lot of problems, and the chances of the hard drive dying prematurely.


Do you mean with an eSATA drive or is there a factory option for a 2T?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

topgun80 said:


> Do you mean with an eSATA drive or is there a factory option for a 2T?


No, there is no factory option for 2TB. It comes with a 1TB hard drive only. I did not go with an eSATA drive either, as these aren't as reliable as the internal drive, which I upgraded. However, this is *NOT* recommended, as it will void your warranty, meaning if there's something wrong with the receiver and it has to be swapped out, Directv COULD charge you FULL PRICE for the HR34 (NOT the $499 they charge for it). Upgrading the internal hard drive is a "Proceed at your own risk" upgrade.


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

I see, thanks for the info.


----------



## lep354 (Jan 21, 2007)

$99 for the HR34 and $49 install in Los Angeles; but got the deal when calling Tech Support regarding another issue. When tech asked if there was anything else they could help with, I said, "give me your best deal on HR34 upgrade". Was amazed because 2 days earlier I was quoted $399 plus install when I ordered free cinema direct kit. Gotta say as well, best install tech ever in my 9+ years with DirecTv.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

Without a doubt. With five tuners, there's never a worry that recording two or three races plus a football game on a Sunday is going to be a problem.
I do have four HR2x dvrs in the house, but going from one to another to schedule more than two sports events (with padding) to avoid conflicts is a major pita.
I do wish, however, that the HR34 would have come with a 4Tb drive.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"rsblaski" said:


> Without a doubt. With five tuners, there's never a worry that recording two or three races plus a football game on a Sunday is going to be a problem.
> I do have four HR2x dvrs in the house, but going from one to another to schedule more than two sports events (with padding) to avoid conflicts is a major pita.
> I do wish, however, that the HR34 would have come with a 4Tb drive.


It would be nice if it supported that even as an external. But, at that point, I'd want the drive transferable to a different box.


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

Was all gung ho for it but couldn't get a satisfactory deal.

So at some point, will look at Tivo when they get their extender out or the Ceton DVR and extender.

Or see what Apple does.

I like the D* HD lineup but I can save some money on a promo deal and get faster data connection through Comcast.

Probably wouldn't have thought to switch if D* didn't screw around with the HR34 upgrades for longtime customers.

Guess the only way to get a deal without a hassle is to leave and then sign up again later with a new customer deal.


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

topgun80 said:


> How, may I ask, did you get a deal like that? What's the usual price for an upgrade?


It came about during a call with what I believe was a retentions representative. I had used the email us link on the website to inquire whether I was currently under contract and if I was, when did it end. The email reply said they don't send that type of information out via email. It included an 800# and a reference number.
When I called we chatted about why I was asking about my contract. After we were done with that I asked what it would cost to add an HR34 to my account. The rep worked for a while and came up with the $80 final price after discounts.


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed info. Best I could get was $150 installed but I can live with that.


----------



## _Dan_ (Jan 2, 2009)

I recently had my equipment upgraded to an HR34/HR24 . I have to say I am very happy with the new system. I would do it again.


----------



## Paul G (May 30, 2007)

Can 2 or more HR34's co-exist and be whole-home networked together? For those times that 5 shows at once just won't do. (Football season is around the corner.)


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Paul G said:


> Can 2 or more HR34's co-exist and be whole-home networked together? For those times that 5 shows at once just won't do. (Football season is around the corner.)


There's practically a whole thread dedicated to the proposition that we can't have two '34s on the same account per DIRECTV® fiat. At the same time, a few report having networked a couple.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Paul G said:


> Can 2 or more HR34's co-exist and be whole-home networked together? For those times that 5 shows at once just won't do. (Football season is around the corner.)


There are a FEW (And I mean that literally) people on here that have 2 HR34s. They are successfully networked together and can use MRV between the 2. Really, it's like have 2 HR24s, but with 10 tuners. However, for some reason, Directv does not allow 2 HR34s on the same account. They won't sell/lease you a 2nd one, and if you obtain one through a 3rd party (Solid Signal), they won't activate, will want it back, and according to some people, will NOT refund the $400 you paid for it.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

RAD said:


> If you had asked me 6 months ago I would have said no. But with the latest software for it it's a much better box and would have no problem recommending it.


If you had asked me 6 months ago, I would have said yes. But with the latest software it's so much worse a box I have no ability whatsoever to recommend it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Sixto said:


> though she hasn't dabbled in PIP.


Too many button presses? If it only had a PIP toggle...... 

I don't have one yet, but I've tried out my dads and like it. I want to get one, but I keep thinking D* maybe coming out with an 8 tuner one and take advantage of the SWiM 8, allowing for up to 4 streams at once. :grin:


----------

